# Blackened Tilapia



## SOUTHERNCOOK1 (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone have a good recipe for Blackened Tilapia??
I have tried a few and don't like them.

Thanks everyone.....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 23, 2007)

Southerncook

What is it that ya don't like, the process or the seasoning?


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 23, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing.  Is there a seasoning mix you just haven't found that you liked?  I use Paul Prudhomme's, from his first cookbook.  Also, I don't get the pan quite as hot as he mentions in his first cookbook, but more of a medium-high heat.  I do use clarified butter as my fat.

Blackened "anything" is actually a very easy thing to make, once you learn how to do it.

BTW, my family just loves when I make Blackened Tilapia.  Personally, I prefer a good Tuna steak, Blackened to medium, but I can't afford that these days.


----------



## SOUTHERNCOOK1 (Jul 24, 2007)

It was the seasonings that i didn't like..I will try Pauls recipe to see if I like it.
Thank you much .....


----------



## Soup Lover (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't care for blackened fish. Maybe it just isn't a dish you like. There are lots of other ways to fix fish. I like tilapia done in a tomato sauce (Vera Cruz style) or dredged in mashed potato flakes or panko crumbs and sauteed.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 25, 2007)

I've used Emeril's Essence (Bayou Blast) for blackening too.  Seemed to work pretty well. You should be able to find the recipe/ingredient list at foodtv.com.


----------

